# Help little washer with oil on it



## Axisinc636 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, professional mechanic here and im doing timing chain guides on a 3.5 Maxima SE (Japan Made) I found this washer after getting everything apart laying near the power steering line reservoir at the bracket holding the hoses coming from the front of the car to the reservoir before the front motor mount bracket. anyone have access to a parts epc showing the location of this part or done enough of these motors to know. I dont want to keep the car longer than i have to so a fast response would help tons. Thanks in advance for your help.








:wtf: is this thing


----------



## Axisinc636 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry bad info. Engine is a 2.5 v6


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bolted on each side of the timing chain cover, there are two IVT control valve covers. Each one has a Collared O-ring that fits inside. That maybe that's the mystery item.


----------



## Axisinc636 (Sep 15, 2012)

I did inspect all the covers looking for a matching one when i first found it but to no avail i found nowhere where that fits snug into a bore that looks like it belonged there. 

Any nissan parts guys out there with a EPC available to them? Even a technical name would help more than a guess. You cant guess when your working on a engine. You either know or you dont, and in my case I dont and ive had these engines apart before and never seen one of them. I would like to know what it is before I cost myself an engine that doesnt belong to me which puts me $$ outa my pocket.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan uses these collared oil seals on a number of engines. The seals fit into the front of the engine block at the oil channels between the engine block and front cover. Usually the smaller diameter collar slides into the channel in the block, which helps keep them in place during reassembly.


----------



## Axisinc636 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Solved*

Feeling like a dumb azz, when i pulled the cover i had layed it outside down and inspected the inside of the cover looking for it, as well i looked at the variable timing covers but I did not even think to turn the main cover over and look on the facing out side and.... there they were. I even had gone to the dealer earlier to get some other parts and had them look it up in their EPC and found them but its not too particular as to were they went but was able to supply me with a new one for free. The engine tech's didnt even know, this was because they pull the main cover with the little covers still attached. So theres the solid answer. Thanks again for the help.


----------

